# Oh the possibilities!



## Big Don (Sep 8, 2011)

With iFaketext you can make fake text message screen shots. I'm sure this could be used for some hilarious, nefarious purposes...


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 8, 2011)

Big Don said:


> With iFaketext you can make fake text message screen shots. I'm sure this could be used for some hilarious, nefarious purposes...


Been seeing quite a few of those floating around.. yeah they can be used to create laughs and they could be used as you say for nefarious purposes... so people will need to spot the differences immediately to save themselves some hurt.


----------

